
Startup School 2016 applications are open - shayannafisi
https://blog.ycombinator.com/startup-school-2016-applications-are-open
======
Impossible
I went to Startup school in 2012, and although the talks and event were good,
is there a strong reason to go to the physical event over watching the live
stream? I remember it being difficult to network, and not having much time to
do so. I guess the "energy" was nice, lots of Stanford students and startup
hopefuls that were really excited, but I didn't get any value out of being
there. Was I just doing it wrong? Is it because there wasn't anyone there in
my network to introduce me to people. Was it an age\experience or because I
work in a tangential industry? Curious to see what people's thought are as to
what they get out of going to the event outside of the talks.

~~~
duncanawoods
I lol'd at Jessica Livingstone at the Women's conference telling attendees to
not get distracted and do things like... go to conferences.

There is some networking but that has a pretty dubious cost\benefit. You can
treat it as a day off that might help you view your startup from the outside.
If you are in a very isolated place then a bit of startup buzz might be nice.
However, if you've got shit to do, I wouldn't bother and just watch the talks
on youtube at your own pace in your downtime.

------
agibsonccc
Fwiw: I came to startup school in 2012. One yc founder was kind enough to
house me. I bought a 1 way ticket to San Francisco. I met someone who referred
me to a startup hostel. I stayed there for about a month and met my co-
founder. We decided what to focus on and got into yc 2 years later.

You never know what can happen. Startups school is what you make of it.

------
hamhamed
If anyone abroad is coming down to Cupertino and wants a place to crash near
the Flint Center, I run a startup that helps you with just that:
[https://www.stay22.com/events/startup-
school-2016](https://www.stay22.com/events/startup-school-2016)

------
jedberg
Why does Startup School always overlap with a Berkeley home game? :P

~~~
jrowley
YC definitely has ties to Stanford.

~~~
jedberg
Nah, they just don't care about football. It's just coincidence that it
overlaps every year.

------
perezGrey
Do you know if they're gonna stream it?

~~~
katm
Yes, we're going to livestream it at startupschool.org. And then we'll put the
videos online after as well.

------
ecmermaid
Just saw Ooshma speak at StartupFest. Loved her talk!

------
asadlionpk
I went to this in 2014 (they didn't do it in 2015 I guess?) The BBQ event
night before was more awesome than the actual event! Although I was too shy to
network, luckily I found some other introverts :D Visiting the YC HQ was a
dream come true for me. Too bad I am away and won't be able to attend it this
time.

------
wasd
My cofounder and I were hoping to attend startup school. Surprisingly, we
don't have a name or a URL but we do have a prototype and interested
customers! Is there any good way to batch our applications together?

~~~
jaredsohn
Domains are cheap; why not just buy one and make up a working name for now?

Alternatively, you can get webhosting on subdomains for free on sites like
tumblr, so at worst you could do that (but the former doesn't seem that much
harder but seems a lot more professional.)

Another option would be to each put the same string in those fields; the
grouping (assuming there is one; I haven't looked into it in depth) probably
would be based on string matching rather an actual website existing.

------
whbk
Interesting, looks like the application this time around is definitely more
geared towards people actively working on a new company :)

Great speaker lineup too.

~~~
rrecuero
Yes, that was my impression as well, strong lineup. I think I'll apply. It
would be nice to get out of Seattle during September. Rain is coming...

------
aaronkchsu
I am also curious how much its worth coming out to these things! How much
would it be to stay at a place in Cupertino for a night?

------
cperciva
A word of advice for anyone who hopes to use electronic devices at Startup
School: Make sure they're fully charged before you arrive. There are very few
power outlets in the Flint Center, and (unless they've changed their policy in
the past two years) the staff won't even let you use those few that exist.

~~~
pohungc
portable chargers for phones are really awesome for cases like these :)

~~~
cperciva
In my case I wanted to charge my laptop, but yes, extra batteries could have
helped there too. There are a variety of solutions; I just wanted to alert
people to a potential problem before they arrived.

~~~
masthead
Thanks buddy. People like you are keeping this community healty

Cheers!

------
bozoUser
is there a possibility of adding a live stream?

~~~
gnocchi
I would like to have a live stream or videos available for the event. It would
allow people who can't travel to gain knowledge.

